# Are Unicorns real or a Myth?



## Pioneerpens (Mar 21, 2011)

Well this Unicorn from Jeff Powell sure is real~ A gold with chrome Triton rollerball.  Thanks for looking and all comments are welcome!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Mar 21, 2011)

A very nice pen I can never show to my wife or 2 daughters!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 21, 2011)

That is one beautiful pen, well done fit and finish.
Unicorns are very real, right along with Jackalopes.  My late bride was sure of both being true.  Never did convince her otherwise.
Charles


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 21, 2011)

unicorns are real but they went extinct when pen turners cut off the horns and made pen out of them. therefore we know them today as horses. 

Very nice pen


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Jennifer!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice looking pen.  Great job.  Jeff is a master.  That must have been fun to turn.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good stuff, as usual, Jennifer. I love those horned horses!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful work Jen..looks even better than I thought!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks all~it was fun to turn!~and I also agree that the Unicorn is real and this is the proof ; )

Thanks Jeff!~the colors are even better in person and one day i'll take a decent picture!


----------



## wizard (Mar 22, 2011)

Jennifer, That is a beautiful pen! Jeff comes up with some amazing blanks and you did an outstanding job of bringing that one to life. Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## rkimery (Mar 22, 2011)

*Righteous piece of artwork!!!*


----------

